# Kim Jung Gi - Furry related books for iTunes



## Arshes Nei (Jan 29, 2013)

Although this is Korean (and barely ever post here anyways)

Though some people might enjoy these books by Kim Jung Gi
It has such a whimsical style that is entertaining. They are in Korean but still great stuff. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tlt-1/id567973819?mt=8
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tlt-2/id580778065?mt=8


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll check it out! I love Korean things! I can also read and speak Korean very well!


----------

